# whats up with the twins?



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Why can't the boys hit a left hander?? :huh:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

It seems they can barely hit right handers!! I know it is early but this is supposed to be the easy part of the schedule.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

KC! KC? Damn those Royals. They have been kicking our ***. Watch and see these game we are droping to them right now will came back to kill us in September. :******:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

4 L's in a row.....Bonser v. Greinke this afternoon.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If they don't get a decent right-handed power hitter to hit in the DH spot.....it will be a long season.Now Rondell White has another setback yesterday....out for a couple more weeks.Mike Redmond is a good backup catcher......but not a DH....256 at bats since his last homerun.

If you want to beat the Twins......just throw left-handed pitchers.Any lefthanders.Your ERA will come down. :eyeroll:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

They are certainly not taking advantage of this part of their schedule....


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

Maybe they got their stadium deal and the rest is as they say History!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

BOOOOF...

Three hits, 8 Ks, 0 Runs...

SEVEN WALKS?!? What the heck?

TORII at the ER for face/head injuries from beanball. Ugh...not good.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

1-0 win in 11 over the royals........(sigh) what a game.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

In the land of no runs, the team with one run is king.

Only good things from here out...that game seemed to slow the whole afternoon down...ugh.

Win is a win is a win. :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

njsimonson said:


> ...that game seemed to slow the whole afternoon down...ugh.


That is the truth, could have swore the afternoon drug on for 8 hrs instead of the usual 4.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

I was happy the game went that long. I had a long drive so I got to listen to the whole thing. Bring on the Detorit motor city kittys.


----------

